# Where is the #*%" creak coming from? Oh that's it.



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

My 2018 Hightower notoriously gets creaks coming from the bottom link because sand gets in the little pocket it sits in. I take it apart, clean it out and it's quiet again. Then I had another creak that ended up being my shock bushings. I replaced them with Push bushings, problem solved. A few weeks ago I started to hear a new creak that would come and go randomly. I checked everything and took my whole suspension apart. Took my dropper out, and applied more seating paste. I had just replaced my bottom bracket about a month ago, so I knew it wasn't that. Then it got really loud on my evening ride last night. As it got worse, I could feel it in my cranks. I stopped to see if my cranks were lose or the new BB had gone bad. They seemed fine. Another half mile of riding and my left pedal seized forcing my foot off the pedal. And there it was. My my One Up composite pedal had seen it's last day of use. I like those pedals too. Out shopping for new pedals today. Happy that I don't have to tear my whole bike apart again 
New video by Matt Macarewich


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Those pedals are rebuildable btw. Personally, I haven't had great luck with bearings in the OneUp composite.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

OP, do you perform your own regular servicing and maintenance?


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Cleared2land said:


> OP, do you perform your own regular servicing and maintenance?


I do. Almost weekly (pedals get greased every few months). I bought the bike used a year and a half ago. They were the original pedals. I liked them, and serviced them. I weigh 230lbs and stand most of the time, so they get abused. Jump a lot too?


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

I had one that's been driving me mad for weeks. With the newer VPP I find it's usually the upper link. Anyway I stripped both down, even replaced the bearings. Headset, BB, fork steerer, cranks, pedals. Virtually rebuilt the whole bike and still couldn't find it.

Anyway, you ever used these guys? I had one of them. One. And it was the most obnoxious creak I've ever heard!


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I have one on my hardtail.. isn't making any noise. Normally I just use shinktubing


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

dysfunction said:


> I have one on my hardtail.. isn't making any noise. Normally I just use shinktubing


I've used them before and they've been fine. These outers are less glossy than the ones I used to use though. I think they were rubbing and creating loads of friction whenever I turned the bars. Now I have rattling cables instead of a creak 🙃


----------



## Pushes up hills (May 22, 2006)

Tall BMX'r said:


> My 2018 Hightower notoriously gets creaks coming from the bottom link because sand gets in the little pocket it sits in. I take it apart, clean it out and it's quiet again. Then I had another creak that ended up being my shock bushings. I replaced them with Push bushings, problem solved. A few weeks ago I started to hear a new creak that would come and go randomly. I checked everything and took my whole suspension apart. Took my dropper out, and applied more seating paste. I had just replaced my bottom bracket about a month ago, so I knew it wasn't that. Then it got really loud on my evening ride last night. As it got worse, I could feel it in my cranks. I stopped to see if my cranks were lose or the new BB had gone bad. They seemed fine. Another half mile of riding and my left pedal seized forcing my foot off the pedal. And there it was. My my One Up composite pedal had seen it's last day of use. I like those pedals too. Out shopping for new pedals today. Happy that I don't have to tear my whole bike apart again
> New video by Matt Macarewich


Just installed a set on my bike. Hopefully they hold up well...


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

lil splooge of white lithium silences those cable nubbins forever


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah, phantom creaks can be mega annoying. I had a similar once which i chased for months. Turned out it was in the hub.....


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

jeremy3220 said:


> Those pedals are rebuildable btw. Personally, I haven't had great luck with bearings in the OneUp composite.


I'm going to rebuild them and put them on one of my other bikes.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

plummet said:


> Yeah, phantom creaks can be mega annoying. I had a similar once which i chased for months. Turned out it was in the hub.....


I still have a click on my 50t sprocket. I only hear it when I'm climbing. It's because it's missing 2 teeth That's just a chunk of money I'm not yet willing to dish out...yet.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Tall BMX'r said:


> I'm going to rebuild them and put them on one of my other bikes.


I rebuilt mine and put them on my spin bike


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

jeremy3220 said:


> I rebuilt mine and put them on my spin bike


What? You spin in flats?


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Tall BMX'r said:


> What? You spin in flats?


All flats all the time. But seriously, I wasn't going to buy clipless shoes just for me and my wife to ride the spin bike.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

I bought some Crank Brothers Stamp 1 pedals. They are very similar to my composite One Up pedals. $50. out the door from my LBS.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

Mac_89 said:


> I had one that's been driving me mad for weeks. With the newer VPP I find it's usually the upper link. Anyway I stripped both down, even replaced the bearings. Headset, BB, fork steerer, cranks, pedals. Virtually rebuilt the whole bike and still couldn't find it.
> 
> Anyway, you ever used these guys? I had one of them. One. And it was the most obnoxious creak I've ever heard!
> View attachment 1986351


I have a creak that I thought was the caused by the cables rubbing where they enter the frame but I do have those things so I’ll take them off and see if the noise goes away.


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

My saddle is starting to creak again. This is the heavy Ergon with the steel rails. I'm not even that heavy.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

TylerVernon said:


> My saddle is starting to creak again. This is the heavy Ergon with the steel rails. I'm not even that heavy.


Try some silicone lubricant right where the rail meets the seat. This worked for a while on one of my old seats. It eventually cracked, and my current 'Bontrager Commuter' has been great for over a year now.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I have been able to silence seat rail creaks, but only temporarily to the point where I eventually give in and replace the saddle. 
There might be a longer term fix, but I haven't found it.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

plummet said:


> Yeah, phantom creaks can be mega annoying. I had a similar once which i chased for months. Turned out it was in the hub.....


Had one with a hardtail, loose derailleur hangar. Drove me nuts.


----------



## JoeMountain (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm been dealing with a ticking sound for a few years now. Comes from right pedal at bottom of stroke under load using flats. I can hear the tick and feel it in the bottom of my foot. I have a carbon fiber Sram crank (8 years old) and my theory is that the metal insert that the pedal threads into might not be tightly seated in the crank. Maybe one too many pedal strikes. I did take the crank out and clean/grease it with no change. I'm going to try swapping pedals. I've done this in the past and the tick always came back. It's always the right side. Maybe I have a bad habit of keeping my right foot low around the chunky stuff and keep damaging my right pedal bearings?


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

JoeMountain said:


> I'm been dealing with a ticking sound for a few years now. Comes from right pedal at bottom of stroke under load using flats. I can hear the tick and feel it in the bottom of my foot. I have a carbon fiber Sram crank (8 years old) and my theory is that the metal insert that the pedal threads into might not be tightly seated in the crank. Maybe one too many pedal strikes. I did take the crank out and clean/grease it with no change. I'm going to try swapping pedals. I've done this in the past and the tick always came back. It's always the right side. Maybe I have a bad habit of keeping my right foot low around the chunky stuff and keep damaging my right pedal bearings?


Have you changed your bottom bracket? The drive side bearing in your bottom bracket takes more abuse.


----------



## JoeMountain (Apr 17, 2010)

Tall BMX'r said:


> Have you changed your bottom bracket? The drive side bearing in your bottom bracket takes more abuse.


No I haven't but I just had it apart a couple days ago. The bearings didn't have any weird sound or grinding feel to them. But it's probably long overdue after 8 years of frequent riding.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

JoeMountain said:


> No I haven't but I just had it apart a couple days ago. The bearings didn't have any weird sound or grinding feel to them. But it's probably long overdue after 8 years of frequent riding.


It sounds like it. The bearing race could have a crack in it.


----------



## JoeMountain (Apr 17, 2010)

You think these would work? I do have a BB30.









BB30 Bottom Bracket Bearings


BB30 bearings




www.rockymountainbearings.com




.

Edit: Just called my LBS. They said only $30 to change out BB bearings but said to bring it in to make sure it's not something else. I will be doing that this coming week and report back.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

I know you can buy generic bearings, just have to measure what you have to confirm. I see the 30 and 30pf. I'm guessing the pf means press fit? They might be the same thing? Call Jenson USA and they can usually guide you to the right part over the phone.


----------



## JoeMountain (Apr 17, 2010)

I just checked my bike spec and it shows PF30. You're right though. Always best to remove one and measure it. 

*CRANKSET: Custom SRAM carbon S-2200, 10-speed Trail double, PF30 spindle, removable spider, 175mm*


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

JoeMountain said:


> I just checked my bike spec and it shows PF30. You're right though. Always best to remove one and measure it.
> 
> *CRANKSET: Custom SRAM carbon S-2200, 10-speed Trail double, PF30 spindle, removable spider, 175mm*


You'll need one of these too.








Amazon.com : Acekit Bike Headset Cup and Bottom Bracket Press Installation Tool BB Install Tool for BB30 and BB90 : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Acekit Bike Headset Cup and Bottom Bracket Press Installation Tool BB Install Tool for BB30 and BB90 : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com




You can tap the old bearings out with a long screwdriver. Don't worry about damaging them because they are going in the trash anyway.


----------



## JoeMountain (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice!


----------

